# August 5th 2013 EOI Invitation round



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello friends,

Is any one expecting your EOI on 5th August 2013 ?

regards,

sathish
____________

ACS+ 261312 DP 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? :juggle:


----------



## subscriptions.im007 (May 2, 2013)

I was expecting mine but looking at your timeline it seems I will have to wait a bit more


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I was expecting mine but looking at your timeline it seems I will have to wait a bit more


According to my knowledge you will be invited to apply before the thread starter......since you have more points than him......its just my analysis

Mods will have a better idea


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Agree with radubey84, points overruled submission date.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

subscriptions.im007 said:


> I was expecting mine but looking at your timeline it seems I will have to wait a bit more


With 65 points you definitely would be invited in the next round.


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

I have 60 and applied 23rd july! Waiting.....hoping either 5th or 19th


----------



## subscriptions.im007 (May 2, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> Agree with radubey84, points overruled submission date.


I would love to agree with you guys


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Same here expecting invite on 5th august :fingerscrossed: submitted EOI on 11th July with 60 points.

All the best to evry1.


----------



## baochangan (Jul 1, 2013)

kmann said:


> Same here expecting invite on 5th august :fingerscrossed: submitted EOI on 11th July with 60 points.
> 
> All the best to evry1.


Shake hand, keep in touch bro!


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

I have applied for EOI (190) on 13th July, not sure wat to expect....


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Is any one expecting your EOI on 5th August 2013 ?
> 
> ...



Hi Satish,

I lodged my EOI under Telecom network engineer on 9th July, 2013 with 60 points. In my point of view, next round that will be held on 5 August will invite people who lodged their EOI's until 1st or 2nd week of July, 2013. One of the significant reasons to support this is that past applicants who lodged their applications in last year have already received invites on 1st and 15th July, 2013. So, i am very sure that 5 and 19 August, will pick the candidates with 60 and 65 points mostly. 

Also, the recent graph of selection (15 July, 2013) shows that many aspirants who got invites held 60 points. As a consequence, I will be in the list of invited applicants.

Best of luck to all who are sailing in the same boat with me.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## tracyv83 (May 15, 2013)

Hi

I think all applicants with 65 points or more will be picked up and the 60 points placements will be probably be to new the End of June very much doubt it will get into July this time

This is because you have all the IT applicants from 1st June to now with 60 points

You have all appliciants with 60 points from the 17th June

You also have a 3 week period so there will be a 3rd more applicants with 65 points or more


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Not expecting.. but hoping.. with fingers crossed. All the best to us!


----------



## ganpathoz2014 (Jul 19, 2013)

tracyv83 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think all applicants with 65 points or more will be picked up and the 60 points placements will be probably be to new the End of June very much doubt it will get into July this time
> 
> ...


I probably doubt that the people who were invited were those who were waiting for about for 4 months which means the average demand on a occupation is 200 per month. the 900 odd people in business analyst and software engineering had a longer wait time .so it is obvious that the numbers would mostly be lesser atleast 60% of what we have seen last month , so people till the end of july can hope to get the invite. Any ways its a wild guess.


----------



## tracyv83 (May 15, 2013)

My Calculations are as follows approx.

300 every 2 weeks have 65 points or more so 3 weeks will be at least 450

24-05 was the last 60 point pick up so 3 weeks ish for the two big It catorgies which will be about 300

That leaves 400 places left from the 17th June to now on average in April 500 people per fortnight where being consistantly selected with 60 points 

so all places used by end of June


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

I lodged my EOI on 8 june with 60 pts. lets hope everyone who applied till July gets invited in August rounds!!


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

When the right time comes we will get it.i guess its time to relax and make sure we check mail eoi login after each round in aug.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
I submitted my EOI with 60 points on July 15th and made some changes in the EOI on July 17th so I guess July 17th is my date of effect. Lets see if I get invited in the Aug 5 round or not.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points on July 15th and made some changes in the EOI on July 17th so I guess July 17th is my date of effect. Lets see if I get invited in the Aug 5 round or not.
> 
> regards,
> Roposh


Hi All,

As per your calculations, I doubt getting invite in Aug 5th pool pick... I lodged EOI on June 27th... 

If there is a huge rush of applications in early June, possibility is remote... 

June 27th is odd time though 

Lets wait...

All the best!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As per your calculations, I doubt getting invite in Aug 5th pool pick... I lodged EOI on June 27th...
> 
> ...



Hi Nandini,

Firstly, what you mentioned may be true for people who lodged their EOI after 1st or 2nd week of July, 2013. For them , it may be less likely to get invited. But, for your case, i am very confident that you will get an invitation. 

Moreover, the quick filling in of candidates in early rounds of this year (1st and 15th June, 20134() is due to the existing applications queued up for last year. This rate will be diminshed to some extent in next rounds as per my guess. As a result, you must get an invite in upcoming round.

Anyway, i wish you all the very best for your application. One more thing i guess is that you may be from Tamilnadu. If you don't mind, i am glad to add you to my skype network providing that you are eager. It would be undoubtedly a mutually beneficial one to share our knowledge.

Looking forward to hear from you,

Warm regards,

Sathiya


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Firstly, what you mentioned may be true for people who lodged their EOI after 1st or 2nd week of July, 2013. For them , it may be less likely to get invited. But, for your case, i am very confident that you will get an invitation.
> 
> ...



Hi Guys ,

I have submitted my EOI on 23rd of July with 65 points.
I am hoping to get invite on monday ( 5th Aug ) , but not sure .
Maybe you guys can give me some idea please ? 

-Ashish


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 23rd of July with 65 points.
> I am hoping to get invite on monday ( 5th Aug ) , but not sure .
> ...


Hi Ashish,

i predict that next round that will be held on 05, August, 2013 may cover the candidates with 60,65,70 points who lodged their EOI's until 1st or 2nd week of july. your chance depends on the end date until which the selection occurs. However, You may be surprised with a bit of luck on 5 August. But, i am very sure that on 19, August, selection round, definitely, you will get an invite.

Anyway, you didn't mention your occupation and current ceilings.

All is well,

Sathiya


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

I request everyone to post their status once they are invited on 5th for future analysis


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> i predict that next round that will be held on 05, August, 2013 may cover the candidates with 60,65,70 points who lodged their EOI's until 1st or 2nd week of july. your chance depends on the end date until which the selection occurs. However, You may be surprised with a bit of luck on 5 August. But, i am very sure that on 19, August, selection round, definitely, you will get an invite.
> 
> ...


I have added my occupation in my signature.. and I do work in that same occupation from last 6 years ....
But i heard in this post somewhere that even u did appliedd with 65 points somewhere end os july chances are high to get invite on 5th as higher points means early invite ..
Not sure mate but....


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ashish0401 said:


> I have added my occupation in my signature.. and I do work in that same occupation from last 6 years ....
> But i heard in this post somewhere that even u did appliedd with 65 points somewhere end os july chances are high to get invite on 5th as higher points means early invite ..
> Not sure mate but....



Ashish ji,

Of course, What you said is fine. But normally, every selection round has its unique start and end dates within which the auto software picks the candidates based on their points keeping higher point holders selected on first priority. 

In Some selection rounds, in case, Software is unable to find 1250 people, then, these dates will be fine tuned to successfully invite 1250 candidates. In that case, the end date may be the date when selection round happens. I mean, it may be possible that on 5 August, 2013, a telecom network engineer, for instance, having lodged EOI on 4th August with 75 points may get an invite if there are no sufficient candidates until 2nd August, for example. In simple, your chance is based on the end date fixed by the software and other candidates' scores.

One more thing is that, DIAC don't wait for so long to pick only people with 75 or 70 points alone. they have some obligation to select 1250 people based on their lEOI application date as. All in all, though the EOI application is the easiest to fill in, the selection startegy is the most difficult to guess according to me at least.

I think you may be confused with my answer. LOL..

Anyway, all the very best for your selection.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Ashish ji,
> 
> Of course, What you said is fine. But normally, every selection round has its unique start and end dates within which the auto software picks the candidates based on their points keeping higher point holders selected on first priority.
> 
> ...


Sathiya Ji,

Got some clarity now , but yet i want invte on 5th lol...


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> Firstly, what you mentioned may be true for people who lodged their EOI after 1st or 2nd week of July, 2013. For them , it may be less likely to get invited. But, for your case, i am very confident that you will get an invitation.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for the information... Lets hope for the best... 

I am from Karnataka with tamil speaking family members... ;-)

I am not using my skype account... May be you can add me to face book... ... Please mention your expat ID so that I can recognize you..
https://www.facebook.com/nandini.nataraj.96


Good luck


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks for the information... Lets hope for the best...
> 
> ...


Hi Nandini,

I am happy to have as my friend on Facebook. For you kind information, i already raised a request to you there. My Facebook id is Sathiyaseelan Velayutham. Hence, please accept my request.

Best wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Same here expecting invite on 5th august for 489(family sponsored) submitted EOI on 13th July with 60 points. what do you think can be invited? 

All the best .


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

5 more hours to go! please post your status here.. :fingerscrossed: 

sathish

____________________

ACS+ 261312 DP 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ?? :juggle:


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 5 more hours to go! please post your status here.. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Can't wait to get to know the results..

Buddies, please update your status of invitations..

Let serendipity graces everyone..

Sathiya


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

Count me in, nervous club


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I got my invite for vic ss on 02 Aug'13 under 190 sub class...the total time has been..2 months and 4 days.......

All the best to everyone...............................and please don't loose hope...!

Regards
K


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Can't wait to get to know the results..
> 
> Buddies, please update your status of invitations..
> 
> ...


count me in I will update if I get an Invite


EOI 11 June 2013 || Points 60 || ICT Business Analyst


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi All,

I got my invitation for vic ss on 02-aug'13 and it took 2 months and 3 days...
All the best to others !

Regards
K


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

One interesting trend out of the sample data i have analysed is most the invitation
that have been sent in last 2 weeks falls in

5-8 yr's ICT exp.....at least in the software testing code


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> count me in I will update if I get an Invite
> 
> 
> EOI 11 June 2013 || Points 60 || ICT Business Analyst



Count me in too guys...
I too will update whatever happens


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

will update my status in few hours, either positive or negative!!
cheers


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any Luck 


EOI 11 June 2013 || Points 60 || ICT Business Analyst


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

hello friends,

did anyone get invitation? My status still shows "Submitted" 

sathish


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

sathish#nsw said:


> hello friends,
> 
> did anyone get invitation? My status still shows "Submitted"
> 
> sathish


Hi Satish,I am Invited pls see my signature.

All the best.


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Not yet...waiting !!!


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Sathish,

I did not get invite


EOI 11 June 2013 || Points 60 || ICT Business Analyst


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

guys with 60 points, i think today is not our day!!! 

Congratz for people who got invited! Gud luck for rest of your process!!

sathish


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

srikar said:


> Hi Satish,I am Invited pls see my signature.
> 
> All the best.


Congratulations Srikar!!
Now we have to see that which applicant with 60 points has got invited.

regards,
roposh


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

If those 60 points applicants who had submitted their EOIs in JUne have not got invited in this round then I wonder whats in the store for the July Applicants. Looks like there is a long queue.
One hting good for me is that by the next round I'll have 65 points so hopefully will get invited in the Aug 19th round.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

Got invited. All the best to those who are still waiting. As for those who didn't get theirs this round, don't lose heart. There's another round coming in a couple of weeks.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Srikar! Can you confirm that how exactly did you recieve invitation? I mean did you log in to skillselect to check or they send an email of invitation?


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> Got invited. All the best to those who are still waiting. As for those who didn't get theirs this round, don't lose heart. There's another round coming in a couple of weeks.


Jax, how many points do you have? 

And how do you check on the invitation? Is it on email or in skillselect?


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

roposh said:


> Congratulations Srikar!!
> Now we have to see that which applicant with 60 points has got invited.
> 
> regards,
> roposh


Thanks, Roposh.


----------



## JaxSantiago (Jun 21, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> Jax, how many points do you have?
> 
> And how do you check on the invitation? Is it on email or in skillselect?


I have 65 pts. I checked SkillSelect after noticing that some people have started receiving their invites. The status showed: INVITED.

Then a few minutes later, an email came in notifying me of the same.


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> I have 65 pts. I checked SkillSelect after noticing that some people have started receiving their invites. The status showed: INVITED.
> 
> Then a few minutes later, an email came in notifying me of the same.


Thank you for the info, and congratulation to you, all the best with your visa process.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

JaxSantiago said:


> I have 65 pts. I checked SkillSelect after noticing that some people have started receiving their invites. The status showed: INVITED.
> 
> Then a few minutes later, an email came in notifying me of the same.


Buddy,

congrats to you...

Wish you all the very best for remaining process.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## green_apple (Jun 10, 2013)

JaxSantiago said:


> I have 65 pts. I checked SkillSelect after noticing that some people have started receiving their invites. The status showed: INVITED.
> 
> Then a few minutes later, an email came in notifying me of the same.


Congtatulations to you!!!


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

is anyone got invitation ?


----------



## sunilnanda (May 7, 2013)

I didn't get invitation today.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

sunilnanda said:


> I didn't get invitation today.


i also :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bhanu.it2002 (Jul 19, 2013)

I have got invitation from skillselect few hrs back and i could see the same status from my login.
Hearty congrats and best wishes to all !


_________________________________
ACS +ve 19-July-2013 | IELTS: L:7.5, R:7, W:7, S:7 | EOI: 24/07/2013 | Invitation: 05/08/2013


----------



## aditya_j007 (Jul 18, 2013)

I submitted with 65 points for System Analyst on 2nd August no Invite. 
Should have got 70 points but ACS reduced 4yrs of experience even with valid experience certificates and a BE in Computer Science. Feeling crazy!!!


----------



## srikar (Mar 26, 2013)

roposh said:


> Srikar! Can you confirm that how exactly did you recieve invitation? I mean did you log in to skillselect to check or they send an email of invitation?


H Roposh,

My status changed to invited,and the home page of EOI showed a link "Apply for Visa",earlier this is not seen.

After 10-15 min I have got a mail from skill select that I am invited.

Good luck for you.


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

Anybody with 60 points got invite?????


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

bhanu.it2002 said:


> I have got invitation from skillselect few hrs back and i could see the same status from my login.
> Hearty congrats and best wishes to all !
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats.. How many points did you have?


----------



## Andrew2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got invitation, Cheers, guys, Accountant with 60 points. detail check in my signature


----------



## bhanu.it2002 (Jul 19, 2013)

sssagi said:


> Congrats.. How many points did you have?


I have 65 points and ANZ code:261313


----------



## gualberto1221 (Jul 18, 2013)

Andrew2000 said:


> I got invitation, Cheers, guys, Accountant with 60 points. detail check in my signature


hey man, what's your visa category and what time did you received your invitation (au time)?Just wondering coz the invitation round is not consistent, for some ,applicants who lodged their EOI on june didn't received it. Thanks.


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

Still no Invite for me either. Lodged on 25th June with 60 points, I'm guessing another month at the current pace


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Guys got the Invite today at 7:44 PM IST.
I had 65 point and applied on 23rd July 2013 for 189.
By the thread I can say that very less 60 pointers has got invite. I guess this time they are more concerned about 65ish candidates then clearing the backlogs. 
I think that you guys need to sit tight for few more weeks, I know Its easy to say but not left with any choice but to sit and wait.
Congrates to those who have got invite and wishing good luck who needs to wait. May god shows you invite mail soon..

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## kaustubh44in (May 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am very disappointed with today's round. Was hoping to get an invite. I had lodged my EOI on 1st June with 60 points


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

kaustubh44in said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am very disappointed with today's round. Was hoping to get an invite. I had lodged my EOI on 1st June with 60 points


Please post ur ANZESCO Code.....15th july round was closed on 24th may date of effect.....and you applied just 6 days after that.....things are not looking good for 60 pointers.....specially for IT people


----------



## kaustubh44in (May 9, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> Please post ur ANZESCO Code.....15th july round was closed on 24th may date of effect.....and you applied just 6 days after that.....things are not looking good for 60 pointers.....specially for IT people


My ANZESCO is 261312 - Developer Programmer


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

din get an invite either


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

I think the majority of the invites have been given to 65 pointers..kicking myself why I didn't get 65 

Lets hope 19th August has some good news for 60 pointers..



261312| EOI - 26th June


----------



## kaustubh44in (May 9, 2013)

hariadya said:


> I think the majority of the invites have been given to 65 pointers..kicking myself why I didn't get 65
> 
> Lets hope 19th August has some good news for 60 pointers..
> 
> ...



Its hard to believe that all the visa's were soaked up by 65 pointers.
15 July round had more than 600 with 60 points. I submitted on 1 June, I really cant believe I did not get invite.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ashish0401 said:


> Hi Guys got the Invite today at 7:44 PM IST.
> I had 65 point and applied on 23rd July 2013 for 189.
> By the thread I can say that very less 60 pointers has got invite. I guess this time they are more concerned about 65ish candidates then clearing the backlogs.
> I think that you guys need to sit tight for few more weeks, I know Its easy to say but not left with any choice but to sit and wait.
> ...



Hi Ashish,

What you desired came true..

I conveyed you already that you would receive a bit of luck on 5 august and you got it..

Hope you would be flying on sky now...

But i didnt receive invite yet.. Hoping for next round..

Anyway, many many congrats..

Sathiya


----------



## hariadya (Jul 19, 2013)

kaustubh44in said:


> Its hard to believe that all the visa's were soaked up by 65 pointers.
> 15 July round had more than 600 with 60 points. I submitted on 1 June, I really cant believe I did not get invite.


mate, if you noticed, one guy posted he got invite with 65 points and he applied on 22nd July.. so, may last week, june and july 65 pointers got the major invites to put it in a way.. 19th aug will be 60 pointers majorly, coverin June and mid July. thats what i feel...

ignore typos, sent from movile


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Many congratulations to those who got invitation on 5th August.

My concern is : In 15th July round all the 65 points holder till 7th July appx where given invitation , and in this 5 August I have just seen 65 points holder being invited and total invitations are 1150 !

Even if we assume that only 65 points and above are invited in this round can we say that they are nearly 1150 keeping in mind that in last round all 65 pointer till 7th July were invited.

I can see not even 1st June EOI is invited with 60 points. I am surprised that in just 29 day there were round 1150 EOI submitted with 65 or more points.

Can it be a system glitch?


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

kzaidi11 said:


> Many congratulations to those who got invitation on 5th August.
> 
> My concern is : In 15th July round all the 65 points holder till 7th July appx where given invitation , and in this 5 August I have just seen 65 points holder being invited and total invitations are 1150 !
> 
> ...


WOW even 1st June did not got invited. I am on 30th June.
This means I will not be invited in next round as well. I have 60 points.
I hope I get invited in next round.


----------



## prazol687 (Jul 23, 2013)

Invited 189 so exciteddddd


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Guys, i been invited long before,,,,but i noticed that immigratium these days is picky even for invites. 

I seen on this forum that Accountants, who dont apply ofteh get invited this round with 60 points,,but as you see IT not really just 65 poins. 


This means IT application must be huge amount pending in the system, so goverment pick with huge amount points first and mixed for invites like other profession with even 60 points. I assume would be unfair if tahta many IT would get only invites in 1 round and not other professions.

All luck to everyone,, dont worry everyone turn come ,, really believe must be hard to wait longer as its not easier even you got invited,,,,,-----WAITING GAME TOO.


----------



## karthick (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm expecting 5th Aug 2013... filed on July 25th 2013 with 60 points and currently working in Australia through 457...


----------



## shergill (Aug 4, 2013)

kaustubh44in said:


> Its hard to believe that all the visa's were soaked up by 65 pointers.
> 15 July round had more than 600 with 60 points. I submitted on 1 June, I really cant believe I did not get invite.


hi, i applied on 5th of july with 60 points and got an invitation today, actually on 4 august @ 2345lane:


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

shergill said:


> hi, i applied on 5th of july with 60 points and got an invitation today, actually on 4 august @ 2345lane:


Hi Shergill,

Congratz! Could I please know your ANZSCO code? thanks!

I guess the invitation for IT related jobs is on hold... 

sathish

__________
ACS+ 261312 DP 29/09/2011 :: IELTS 7 all :: EOI Submitted on 7th July 2013 60points :: Invitation ??


----------



## karthick (Aug 4, 2013)

Yea Shergill can you give you ANZCO... i applied for 233512 mechanical.. i did not get any yet... not sure will i get later part of the day....?


----------



## karthick (Aug 4, 2013)

*Hi*

Hi,

I posted my invitation on 25-July-2013 for ANZCO Code 233512 mechanical. I have 60 points and currently in Australia only through 457...? can someone tell me will i get invitation by 5-Aug-2013...?


thanks
karthick


----------



## Deepalohiankhas (Jul 21, 2013)

hi i applied my eoi on 8 july 13 under 60 points as an accountant have not get invitation on 5 august hopeing for 19 august....my visa expire on 30 august? hope for the best for 19 august


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

I did not get the invitation neither, is it possible that for this round the IT guys priority is less than other occupations given that previous rounds are very heavy on picking IT related occupations?

Don't lose your hope mate, let's prepare for 19th August.


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

InaToAus said:


> I did not get the invitation neither, is it possible that for this round the IT guys priority is less than other occupations given that previous rounds are very heavy on picking IT related occupations?
> 
> Don't lose your hope mate, let's prepare for 19th August.


But check here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ust-2013-eoi-invitation-received-tracker.html

One ICT 2631er with 60pt was invited anyway.
But may be you are right, *2611/2613* might be given less priority in this round...Cause 2611 almost ceiling, they dont want this happen soon.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

Harish2013 said:


> But check here:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ust-2013-eoi-invitation-received-tracker.html
> 
> One ICT 2631er with 60pt was invited anyway.
> But may be you are right, *2611/2613* might be given less priority in this round...Cause 2611 almost ceiling, they dont want this happen soon.


yes i think also same. but hope this will not happen on next rounds:fingerscrossed:


----------



## liufly (Aug 5, 2013)

60 points 
261312 Developer Programmer
ACS 23/04/2013 ~ 17/07/2013
EOI data of effect: 17/07/2013
EOI Date submitted: 17/07/2013
IELTS: L-8.5, R-9.0, W-8.5, S-7.0, Overall-8.5
No invitation


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

liufly said:


> 60 points
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> ACS 23/04/2013 ~ 17/07/2013
> EOI data of effect: 17/07/2013
> ...


hmm be hopeful man, even people who submitted their EOI early in june with 60 point haven't got invitation this time


----------



## liufly (Aug 5, 2013)

ccham said:


> hmm be hopeful man, even people who submitted their EOI early in june with 60 point haven't got invitation this time


Thank you for the reply.

I've got a question:
What happens if I update my address in the EOI?
Does it affect the date of effect?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

liufly said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I've got a question:
> What happens if I update my address in the EOI?
> ...


as best of my knowledge, whatever changes or updates done in your EOI, it will affect the date of effect.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

liufly said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I've got a question:
> What happens if I update my address in the EOI?
> ...


Hi Liufly,

It is obvious that if you change some areas that influence on your current points scores, then the date you make changes will be your date of effect. For example, if you change your experience from 3 years to 5 years leading your scores to 65 from 60, then definitely the date will be modified with the new date. However, if you change other non-influential factors such as your address etc. no changes will be there in date of effect.

So, no need to worry about it. Eeven i tood di it and witnessed no changes in my date of visa effect.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## liufly (Aug 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Liufly,
> 
> It is obvious that if you change some areas that influence on your current points scores, then the date you make changes will be your date of effect. For example, if you change your experience from 3 years to 5 years leading your scores to 65 from 60, then definitely the date will be modified with the new date. However, if you change other non-influential factors such as your address etc. no changes will be there in date of effect.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sathiya very much


----------



## oozman (Jul 24, 2013)

liufly said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> 
> I've got a question:
> What happens if I update my address in the EOI?
> ...


no...i don't think so


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

karthick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted my invitation on 25-July-2013 for ANZCO Code 233512 mechanical. I have 60 points and currently in Australia only through 457...? can someone tell me will i get invitation by 5-Aug-2013...?
> 
> ...



Hi Karthick,

To be frank, you have to wait for few more rounds i suppose. If your score is 65 or more, then you can expect invite in next round itself. But, with 60, you may need to wait until 1st September, 2013. However, don't loose your confidence levels. You will be invited soon for sure before the cap has met for your occupation.

Best wishes,
Sathiya


----------



## shergill (Aug 4, 2013)

sathish#nsw said:


> Hi Shergill,
> 
> Congratz! Could I please know your ANZSCO code? thanks!
> 
> ...


Hi satisfy my anzsco code is 254418 registered nurse (medical)


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

friends can you throw some light n chances of getting invite in next round... applied for ict business analyst.. with 60 points on 8th june 2013.. we were expecting invite in this round but no luck...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

liufly said:


> 60 points
> 261312 Developer Programmer
> ACS 23/04/2013 ~ 17/07/2013
> EOI data of effect: 17/07/2013
> ...


Dear mate,

i lodged EOI with 60 points exactly 10 days before you did but i din't receive invitation yet. My occupation is telecom network engineer.

Waiting for 19 august, round.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## liufly (Aug 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Liufly,
> 
> It is obvious that if you change some areas that influence on your current points scores, then the date you make changes will be your date of effect. For example, if you change your experience from 3 years to 5 years leading your scores to 65 from 60, then definitely the date will be modified with the new date. However, if you change other non-influential factors such as your address etc. no changes will be there in date of effect.
> 
> ...


Is it true that applicants are ranked only by their EOIs' dates of effect for those with the same score for a particular occupation.


----------



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

Applied on July 25th and got invitation for subclass 189 with 65 points. Nominated Occupation is Developer Programmer. (2613)


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

liufly said:


> Is it true that applicants are ranked only by their EOIs' dates of effect for those with the same score for a particular occupation.


Dear mate,

Yes, now you got it. See the below answer.

If you and i applied under Telecom network engineer occupation with 60 points, for instance, but on different dates or different times. I lodged my EOI on 4th July, 2013, 2:00 AM, but you did it on 4th july, 2013, 2:01 AM, then priority will be given to me not to you. Even, a minute counts for the selection of invitation. So, it is evident that visa date of effect does influence a lot even in minutes of difference.

hOPE YOU GET IT NOW.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

This start to look very scary as per email above. Look like that many of these professions

( Chemical and Materials Engineers, ICT Business Analysts, Electronics Engineers, Telecommuniation Engineers, Software Engineers and other Engineering Professionals)

with 60 poins are now pending in queue for next round. But nobody knows how many people in same profesion will gain more points from now on till next round,,,,which means 60 points aplicant has to wait again for another round. 

On the top of everything,, when occupation cealing will be reached,, everything stoped till next year July 2014 when these occupations will be refreshed....but at that moment there will be enourmous queue with even benchmark of people 80 point to be invated asap for these occupation. Sound like 60 points holders are very lucky if they got invited till this occupation cealing otherwise - NO CHANGE, long waiting time. 
__________________


----------



## bnandy (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone received EOI approval today yet??


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

One of my friend got invite with 60 points for ANZESCO CODE 2631

he had applied on 25th June 2013.......


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

*weird *



radubey84 said:


> One of my friend got invite with 60 points for ANZESCO CODE 2631
> 
> he had applied on 25th June 2013.......




I'm with 60 points applied on 20th June 2013 for ANZSCO=2613(Software Engineer) have not got invite , where as your friend for 2631(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) got it :clap2:
looks like 2613 is getting exhausted faster


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

anhalim said:


> I'm with 60 points applied on 20th June 2013 for ANZSCO=2613(Software Engineer) have not got invite , where as your friend for 2631(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) got it :clap2:
> looks like 2613 is getting exhausted faster


It seems they have quota for each and every ANZESCO Code....


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

**



radubey84 said:


> It seems they have quota for each and every ANZESCO Code....


that's how it looks like for now, and if that the case is then people need to consider other ANZSCO codes aswell


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

anhalim said:


> I'm with 60 points applied on 20th June 2013 for ANZSCO=2613(Software Engineer) have not got invite , where as your friend for 2631(Computer Network and Systems Engineer) got it :clap2:
> looks like 2613 is getting exhausted faster


I (65 Points) and others applied in February, 2013 under 190 still waiting for invitation :/ :ranger:

Edit : Visa category added


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

anhalim said:


> that's how it looks like for now, and if that the case is then people need to consider other ANZSCO codes aswell


Another Anzesco code would require new skills assessment, new EOI....so i guess its not a valid choice however for those people whose ANZESCO CODE Invites are over can avail this option


----------



## radubey84 (Feb 18, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I (65 Points) and others applied in February, 2013 still waiting for invitation :/ :ranger:


Thats not possible since date of effect for visa 189 was 24th May as on 15th July results......


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

radubey84 said:


> Thats not possible since date of effect for visa 189 was 24th May as on 15th July results......


I am talking about 190


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I (65 Points) and others applied in February, 2013 still waiting for invitation :/ :ranger:


HI About2013;

whats your story? why is taking so much time for u? can you please share us your date of EOI submission, ANZSCO code and visa subclass (189/190) to understand us better about pool?


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> What you desired came true..
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

Thanks for your wishes.
I will pary for u in the next round , and for everyone who are waiting for too long to get invite . I wish everybody should be immigrated soon.
Good luck guys and hang tight.

Cheers,
Ashish


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

anhalim said:


> HI About2013;
> 
> whats your story? why is taking so much time for u? can you please share us your date of EOI submission, ANZSCO code and visa subclass (189/190) to understand us better about pool?


Here is my Story :/ http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/165333-nsw-sponsorship-payment-goof-up.html


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi srikar what is your occupation? Thanks in advance





srikar said:


> Hi Satish,I am Invited pls see my signature.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi santiago which occupation? Congrats for the invite





JaxSantiago said:


> I have 65 pts. I checked SkillSelect after noticing that some people have started receiving their invites. The status showed: INVITED.
> 
> Then a few minutes later, an email came in notifying me of the same.


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thats exactly my suprise!




kaustubh44in said:


> Its hard to believe that all the visa's were soaked up by 65 pointers.
> 15 July round had more than 600 with 60 points. I submitted on 1 June, I really cant believe I did not get invite.


----------



## mytos (Aug 5, 2013)

I just contacted DIAC to get some more information on what is going on.

They told me that the selection process for delivering invitations is actually not only based on the number of points and the date of an EOI... Other criteria, which are not described anywhere on their public documentation, can be used for each rounds, such as the Occupation of an applicant.
Normally, the process of selection should be detailed on the official report but there's no way to know what they're up to before the invitation round.

Basically, they can do whatever they want, change every rules whenever and we can only hope for the best...

Cheers,
Matthieu


----------



## jimjimmer (Jun 13, 2013)

mytos said:


> I just contacted DIAC to get some more information on what is going on.
> 
> They told me that the selection process for delivering invitations is actually not only based on the number of points and the date of an EOI... Other criteria, which are not described anywhere on their public documentation, can be used for each rounds, such as the Occupation of an applicant.
> Normally, the process of selection should be detailed on the official report but there's no way to know what they're up to before the invitation round.
> ...


Thanks Matthieu, sounds about right! I'm interested to see the report when it is released this month - I reckon they have just cut right back on ICT invites to let the other occupations catch up. Hopefully it will be back to normal next round...


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

jimjimmer said:


> Thanks Matthieu, sounds about right! I'm interested to see the report when it is released this month - I reckon they have just cut right back on ICT invites to let the other occupations catch up. Hopefully it will be back to normal next round...


yes that would be happened because in july rounds they issued huge amount of invitations for ICT people.


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Satish,

I got it yesterday, applied on July 31st with 65 points.

Any idea How much time does DIAC take to grant Visa for 189 - skilled independent.




sathish#nsw said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Is any one expecting your EOI on 5th August 2013 ?
> 
> ...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Joy75 said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> I got it yesterday, applied on July 31st with 65 points.
> 
> Any idea How much time does DIAC take to grant Visa for 189 - skilled independent.


Hey Joy 75!
What is your Occupation code?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Joy75 said:


> Hi Satish,
> 
> I got it yesterday, applied on July 31st with 65 points.
> 
> Any idea How much time does DIAC take to grant Visa for 189 - skilled independent.



Hi joy,

The normal processing times are between 2 months and 8+ months based on the occupation you hold, demand of that profile in Aus, micr-economc factors, availabbility of case officers, your timely PCC clearance and medicals and so on.

One of my friends has received his visa in 55 days after the application acknowledgment from DIAC. The allocation of case officer took about 35-40 days for him and the grant of visa took another 15-20 days. he applied under software programmer i guess. Anyway, it varies greatly depending on the above causes.

All the best for your visa grant.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Developer Programmer 261312


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*2613 code*

So I guess we would never know the cut-offs for individual occupations even in the Skillselect reports. All it might have is the last person with 60 points that got invited for 189 (which i believe is late June).

So do post of anyone you come across who got invited for 2613 code with 60 points. We might get an estimate of cut off date for 2613.

Secondly the total seats are 4800 for 2613 of which almost 900 got filled up in July. If DIAC did hold out on 2613 for a while then it means the rate at which those 4800 seats were getting exhausted would have slowed down as well. One reasoning could be that last year DIAC received a few EOI with 65 or 70 points after all 2613 seats got exhausted and this time they are taking it slow trying to make sure that all occupations reach their ceiling together and they can get the maximum people with high scores in.

However people with 60 points who have already filed their EOIs would definitely get picked up albeit after a little delay as 65 and 70 points are not that easy to come by and definitely would not claim all the remaining 3800 or so seats.

So 60 pointers of 2613 just hold on a bit longer and eventually DIAC would have to pick us up.

Raj


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Joy75 said:


> Developer Programmer 261312


Thats Great Joy 75!
I am also a Developer Programmer, submitted EOI on July 18. On Aug 10 my point count shall increase from 60 to 65. I so dearly hope that I'll get invited in the next round. Just a bit nervous though after the recent measures taken by DIAC to control ICT occupation. Hope they pick me in the next round.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Sathiya,

Thanks a lot for quick reply, very helpful.

I am also in software development. When did your friend filed, was it in this year only.

Regards,
Joy.



sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi joy,
> 
> The normal processing times are between 2 months and 8+ months based on the occupation you hold, demand of that profile in Aus, micr-economc factors, availabbility of case officers, your timely PCC clearance and medicals and so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> So I guess we would never know the cut-offs for individual occupations even in the Skillselect reports. All it might have is the last person with 60 points that got invited for 189 (which i believe is late June).
> 
> So do post of anyone you come across who got invited for 2613 code with 60 points. We might get an estimate of cut off date for 2613.
> 
> ...


Nice Post Rajat!
Hope it turns out well for all who have invested their time and hard earned money into fullfilling their dream of getting an Australian Immigration.

Things don't look that bright though, at the moment, for ICT professional.

regards, 
Roposh


----------



## skcetarun23 (Aug 1, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> So I guess we would never know the cut-offs for individual occupations even in the Skillselect reports. All it might have is the last person with 60 points that got invited for 189 (which i believe is late June).
> 
> So do post of anyone you come across who got invited for 2613 code with 60 points. We might get an estimate of cut off date for 2613.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

I am thinking of updating some of my details in my current EOI which will not have any impact on my points.

so will it effect my visa date of effect.


----------



## Joy75 (Nov 11, 2012)

All the best  Roposh
Let 19th be happy day for you.. :fingerscrossed:



roposh said:


> Thats Great Joy 75!
> I am also a Developer Programmer, submitted EOI on July 18. On Aug 10 my point count shall increase from 60 to 65. I so dearly hope that I'll get invited in the next round. Just a bit nervous though after the recent measures taken by DIAC to control ICT occupation. Hope they pick me in the next round.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.
> ...


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> So I guess we would never know the cut-offs for individual occupations even in the Skillselect reports. All it might have is the last person with 60 points that got invited for 189 (which i believe is late June).
> 
> So do post of anyone you come across who got invited for 2613 code with 60 points. We might get an estimate of cut off date for 2613.
> 
> ...


Hi Raj,

I have 60 points and have applied for EOI on June 27th under 189 subclass... code: 261313... I have not yet received the invite...

Is there a possibility of getting picked next time? Also pls let me know the last applicant with 60 points who got picked under this code...

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

skcetarun23 said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I am thinking of updating some of my details in my current EOI which will not have any impact on my points.
> 
> so will it effect my visa date of effect.


Hi skcetarun,

Look, if you change the factors like address, name of the collge you pursued graduation etc. it will not impact on the visa date of effect. But, if you modify your experience from 3 years to 5 years or education from masters to Ph.D then the visa date will become the date you do these modifications.

So, to cut a long story to short, your date of visa effect will remain the same following your changes.

So, go for it.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi skcetarun,
> 
> Look, if you change the factors like address, name of the collge you pursued graduation etc. it will not impact on the visa date of effect. But, if you modify your experience from 3 years to 5 years or education from masters to Ph.D then the visa date will become the date you do these modifications.
> 
> ...


Hi Sathiya,

No luck this time ... ... Is there a possibility next time atleast?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Joy75 said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> Thanks a lot for quick reply, very helpful.
> 
> ...


Joy,

Unfortunately (for us, although it was a fortune for him. ha ha ha..), he lodged his visa in 2nd week of January, 2013 and was given grant on March, 2013. 

He has been working on .NET platform.

All the best to you.

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> So I guess we would never know the cut-offs for individual occupations even in the Skillselect reports. All it might have is the last person with 60 points that got invited for 189 (which i believe is late June).
> 
> So do post of anyone you come across who got invited for 2613 code with 60 points. We might get an estimate of cut off date for 2613.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajat,

Well, firstly, the occupation of last invitation holder can not found for sure. What we can know is that regardless of position, the last fellow's (visa date of effect) who received the invite. His occupation may fall under any occupation listed in CSOL/SOL. This is 200% sure. 

As far as i am concerned, DIAC would like like to streamline the speed at which some occupations such as ICT biz analyst, telecom engineering professionals, chemical, civil engineers are getting occupied. Secondly, if they accumulate many people with better scores due to good experience, or perhaps, educational qualifications, and so on, then they can pick well qualified candidates and not the ones having 60 points or with state sponsorship, under graduation, family sponsorship like that. I mean DIAC thinks that many more candidates will lodge their EOI's with better scores in upcoming months. So, they, with excellent points can serve Aus community better than us, 60 point holders. 

Although this is disappointing to many, i think there is no need to worry a lot. Perhaps, some delay may happens for aspirants with 60 points in getting an invite. but, it happens that everyone who lodged EOI with 60 points will be invited.

Anyway, wish you best of luck to all,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Sathiya,
> 
> No luck this time ... ... Is there a possibility next time atleast?



Nandini,

Don't worry. You will be invited for sure but a bit of delay is predicted as per my approximation. Especially, this is applicable for rapidly filling in professions such as ICT biz analyst, Telecom engineers, chemical, civil engineers and so on.

But, DIAC may not hold 60 pointers for so long. But, they would like to pick the best among best candidates. But, no need to concern a lot. One thing i want to ask is that when you will get additional points for experience.

It's a wait and see game.


----------



## liufly (Aug 5, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> I have 60 points and have applied for EOI on June 27th under 189 subclass... code: 261313... I have not yet received the invite...
> 
> ...


Wondering the same thing


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

liufly said:


> Wondering the same thing


With 65 points i had applied in Feb but still waiting for invitation.

I think as now NSW start giving invitation on higher points system hope to get the good news soon.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Nandini,
> 
> Don't worry. You will be invited for sure but a bit of delay is predicted as per my approximation. Especially, this is applicable for rapidly filling in professions such as ICT biz analyst, Telecom engineers, chemical, civil engineers and so on.
> 
> ...


Hi Satiya,

As per the new ACS rule, I lost 2 years and 5 points on work exp... 22nd Feb 2014, I get 5 more points on the work exp... ;-) which is too farrr...

Is there a possibility to get 60 points getting picked for 2613 on Aug 19th? ;-) Would be a wonderful thing in my life to happen...

Regards,
Nandini


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Satiya,
> 
> As per the new ACS rule, I lost 2 years and 5 points on work exp... 22nd Feb 2014, I get 5 more points on the work exp... ;-) which is too farrr...
> 
> ...


Hi Dear,

It is unfortunate that with new rules, you lost 5 points. But, again, with 60 points for occupation that has huge competition among people, i think, your chances of getting an invitation may be higher on 2nd September, 2013 round and not on 19th August, 2013. However, you may expect to be blessed with a bit of serendipity in next round.

My prayers and wishes for you will add feasibility to get invited.

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## GurgaonCouple (Jul 13, 2013)

Nandini i am in the same boat as you are lost 5 points due to new acs rules and now have 60 points.. applied on 8th june under 189 for ict business analyst... no luck yet...praying hard for next round..


----------



## liufly (Aug 5, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Hi Satiya,
> 
> As per the new ACS rule, I lost 2 years and 5 points on work exp... 22nd Feb 2014, I get 5 more points on the work exp... ;-) which is too farrr...
> 
> ...


Hi Nandini,

May I ask what the new ACS rule is?

Best,
Felix


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

liufly said:


> Hi Nandini,
> 
> May I ask what the new ACS rule is?
> 
> ...


Hi Felix,

This is the deduction (2 or 4 years) from your experience.


----------



## liufly (Aug 5, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hi Felix,
> 
> This is the deduction (2 or 4 years) from your experience.


Hi Vincentluf,

On my ACS approval letter, it says and I quote "The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO code"

However, it is stated following the above quote that the date I started working was October 2008. 

Does it mean that I have got 2 years deducted from my experience?
In that case, I do not have any point from my 4-year, which is now deducted to 2-year, work experience.

Felix


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

liufly said:


> Hi Vincentluf,
> 
> On my ACS approval letter, it says and I quote "The following employment after October 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriate skilled level and relevant to 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO code"
> 
> ...


HI, yes you got 2years deduction. In your EOI the start date must November 2010.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Vincentluf said:


> HI, yes you got 2years deduction. In your EOI the start date must November 2010.


Hi friends,

A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations. 

Go through the below message posted by one of my friends on a discussion.

Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August


Originally Posted by terminator1 

i thought of sharing with you guys some info on the number of EOIs submitted Vs the no of slots available.

A useful info, i found on that link (mentioned below) is 
it was necessary to take this action before the 5 August 2013 invitation round to ensure that the occupational ceilings were not reached in that round and given the time constraints, it was not possible to consult beforehand. To demonstrate the continuing high level of demand for the six occupational groups, the table below shows the number of current EOIs onhand compared to the number of available places under each occupational ceiling:

Occupation ID Description Total EOIs onhand Remaining places
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 113 (EOI) 179 (Slots available)
2334 Electronics Engineers 178 256
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 214 193
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 691 462
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 1546 3467
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 205 186

Three of the six occupations are already oversubscribed and the other three occupations are expected to do the same in the near future based on continuing high numbers of EOIs being submitted. In this context, it was necessary to take this action prior to consultation.

link: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

people with 60 points will have a tough time. (its for ICT guys). 


Hi Terminator,

It's highly a discouraging information for 60 point holders who lodged their EOI's till now. This is really unfair. As my ocupation falls under telecommunications engineering professionals where 205 EOI lodged against 186 avilable places. Unfrotunately, I also lodged my EOI with 60 points on 09th July, 2013. 

However, still there is a ray of hope, at least for me as my scores will become 65 on 1st September, 2013. With 65, i guess, my chances of receiving an invite will be greater. Is 65 a good score enough to get an invite according to you?

But, what about our copmanions who applied EOI's with 60 points under theabove mentioned positions and who can't get additional points towards their work experience before next program year. I mean, whose experience currently lies between 3 and 4 or still remains within 5 years until july, 2013. 

It's really hard for them to feel the heat. Anyway, i hope everyone will be invited.

Keeping my Fingers crossed,

Sathiya


----------



## InaToAus (Mar 20, 2013)

And the worst has not yet to come. As per september there will be another proposal for visa fee increase, its about 15%, details:

Migration Amendment (Visa Application Charge) Regulation 2013


----------



## sweettruegod (Aug 7, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> HI, yes you got 2years deduction. In your EOI the start date must November 2010.


Hi,

I dont think you have lost 5 points for exp deduction. you can still claim 5 points by showing your exp letters and work exp as well. 

Thanks


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> A very shocking news to people who lodged EOI's with 60 points under 6 occupations.
> 
> ...


The terminator1 post info seems to be correct. 

For example after 5th Aug report occupational ceiling report shows that for 2613ers, 1333 slots (out of 4800) are already filled. That means 3467 slots are vacant. Terminator 1 info says that DIAC have received 1546 applications.

If terminator1 is in this forum, can you please tell us the source of info, becuase it appears to be correct info.

After pro rata method we dont know how much time it will take 60ers (of those 6 occupations) to receive the invitation or whether the slots will get filled before their turn comes.

sumdur


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

**



sumdur said:


> The terminator1 post info seems to be correct.
> 
> For example after 5th Aug report occupational ceiling report shows that for 2613ers, 1333 slots (out of 4800) are already filled. That means 3467 slots are vacant. Terminator 1 info says that DIAC have received 1546 applications.
> 
> ...



For 2613ers, 1333 invites in 3 rounds, that makes it 1333/3=444 , i.e. 444 2613ers per round, now if there are 1546 invites in queue till date then applicants with 60 points till 4th Aug would take 1546/444=3 more rounds for invite , now if people with 65 points and above keep applying before every round then 60 pointers will never get their turn as points gets priority over date of EOI submission  :flame:


----------



## bnandy (Aug 13, 2011)

I applied on 12 th July for 2613 with 60 points. No Invitation on 05 Aug. 
As per the results all 60 pointers till 28th May has been cleared. Also persons with 65 points applied till End of July has been cleared.
Hence the backlog of 60 pointers starts post 28th May application. I believe nearly 95% of 1546 invites in queue are all of 60 pointers.

Now what we need to see is how quickly they clear this backlog and how many 65+ guys apply...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

yes exactly and new and new people getting 10, 20 points from eislt or elswhere....makes 60 points people be behind forewer, even all 65 are invited who are now waiting,, who knows till next round ( 2 weeks time) how many of 60's will gain 5 additional points,,,so again 60 poinmter are behind


This will go on and on till there is noone with higher points. Unreal to believe this gonna happen one day.


----------



## bnandy (Aug 13, 2011)

Does any one know if there is any distinction in gender. i.e. separate quota for M/F ?


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

bnandy said:


> Does any one know if there is any distinction in gender. i.e. separate quota for M/F ?


If this PR was for India then definitely yes, specially if u were ST/NT


----------



## kzaidi11 (Feb 25, 2013)

lol..... not yet but may be in near future priority would be given to " non straights"


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

I would suggest you ask everyone to create a new tab in this excel sheet and fill the details... It will be easier for everyone to track EOI Trend as well along with the Assessment Trend.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> I would suggest you ask everyone to create a new tab in this excel sheet and fill the details... It will be easier for everyone to track EOI Trend as well along with the Assessment Trend.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=0


Hi Anuj,
i cant see any tab for EOI where we can update the details?


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

sowmy said:


> Hi Anuj,
> i cant see any tab for EOI where we can update the details?


I just now created it... First Tab is for ACS and 2nd Tab is for EOI.. Kindly check


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Entered a sample data as well. you can overwrite it with your data... There are 3 tabs now.. 

ACS, EOI and Analytics.. 

Please do add more column to capture more details related to EOI,.. I have not applied for EOI as yet so not aware of probable columns related to EOI..


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

sumdur said:


> The terminator1 post info seems to be correct.
> 
> For example after 5th Aug report occupational ceiling report shows that for 2613ers, 1333 slots (out of 4800) are already filled. That means 3467 slots are vacant. Terminator 1 info says that DIAC have received 1546 applications.
> 
> ...


Terminator1 is here!
please find the link Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Plz share ur views about my chances of getting an invite and when, with current score of 60 points of mine. There have been 918 invites already filled out of total of just 1380 invites for ICT System/ Business Analysts. 
My EOI Submitted today.

The 5th Aug round results are 65 pointers with 20th July cut off time.

Also, if I add my partner's skills, it would be 65 points. Any views/ guesses about when can my turn come in this case?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't guess now. Add your spouse points in the application and then guess.

65 would be preferred on 60 for sure.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,
Can someone please share the DIAC telephone number for general inquiries.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> Don't guess now. Add your spouse points in the application and then guess.
> 
> 65 would be preferred on 60 for sure.



Yea I know that u r right  but just for my idea, if anybody can give opinion when can an invite come for 65? for ICT Bus and System analysts?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been calling DIAC at 00611300364613 but my call is not getting through. I am not sure if this is even the correct number. If someone knows any other number. Kindly share.

regards 
Roposh


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Why you people assking if you can add 5 points for relative sponsorship- partner etc...everyone should maximize their points and than create EOI.

Anyway how come so many partner points people exist, is unreal. Partner points been all the time harder part to get, nt sure how can suddenly so many can claim...is too much evidence needs to be provide, is nt just you have a partner and than you claim. Please guys check this up with DIAC of paperwork,,,,in case you can do it GO FOR IT!!!!

You all sitting on your luck,,not sure why you not looking for any chances to get from bottom to top......as per this forum even being on the top is no chance to be winner but still better than waiting on the ground.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Yea I know that u r right  but just for my idea, if anybody can give opinion when can an invite come for 65? for ICT Bus and System analysts?


The last date a BA/SA was called in last round was July 20. Next round they will try to call people between July 20 and August 19. Not sure how many. But you will get it if you have 65 points. And I am strongly believing some of 60 pointers will be called in next round. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

bnandy said:


> Does any one know if there is any distinction in gender. i.e. separate quota for M/F ?


Ha ha.. No i believe not. I cant think of any rational reason why gender or race or anything would matter in a PR


----------



## samkalu (Dec 12, 2012)

sam2905 said:


> Ha ha.. No i believe not. I cant think of any rational reason why gender or race or anything would matter in a PR


I do not think we should even think that gender should be an issue.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> Anyway how come so many partner points people exist, is unreal. Partner points been all the time harder part to get, nt sure how can suddenly so many can claim...is too much evidence needs to be provide, is nt just you have a partner and than you claim. Please guys check this up with DIAC of paperwork,,,,in case you can do it GO FOR IT!!!!


Partner points can be had fairly easy, at least in India. Due to our culture, degrees and professionals are matched before everything else. Many couple don't have anything in common but both have advanced degrees and work for some American MNC. If one can get 6 points then other can get that too.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> The last date a BA/SA was called in last round was July 20. Next round they will try to call people between July 20 and August 19. Not sure how many. But you will get it if you have 65 points. And I am strongly believing some of 60 pointers will be called in next round. Lets hope for the best.



Thank you! That sort of analysis was I looking forward to hear whatsoever  Actually to register for ielts and preparing again to improve band is a big hassel in terms of time and money too, as I'm working full time too. Anyways, i think i should wait at least till the next round, so as to see the trend. But thanks a lot 

Anyother seniors also plz share ur views.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Thank you! That sort of analysis was I looking forward to hear whatsoever  Actually to register for ielts and preparing again to improve band is a big hassel in terms of time and money too, as I'm working full time too. Anyways, i think i should wait at least till the next round, so as to see the trend. But thanks a lot
> 
> Anyother seniors also plz share ur views.


AusIndia: please update your signature so that people can give opinions on your case. it makes things easier.

on IELTS: it becomes easier to get an invite if you have a good band. most of the people here are working full time. so its an excuse if you say that you dont have time. it all depends on what you want to prioritize. 

Now let me share you some info on the no of EOIs submitted for 2611 vs No of slots available: its 691 vs 462 respectively ( and i think these statistics are as of july 15th.. after the invite). source: Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August

if you are confident that you can make it, then it good. 
all the best.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> AusIndia: please update your signature so that people can give opinions on your case. it makes things easier.
> 
> on IELTS: it becomes easier to get an invite if you have a good band. most of the people here are working full time. so its an excuse if you say that you dont have time. it all depends on what you want to prioritize.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate your contribution and concern. Thanks a lot terminator1! 
Well, of course I know what u mean. Higher points is definitely the priority. All i meant was to make a comparison between making an effort to get extra 5 points to make 65 points ; and the effort to get extra 10 marks to make 70(via improved ielts). If effort for 65 points would be enough seeing the trend for 65, then I wouldn't do the effort for ielts (as Ill make effort for 5 points via partner skills). But if these partner skill 5 points wud also not be enuf to get an invite (God Forbid), then Ill have to refer to Ielts to get extra 10. So Im trying to assess the comparison between both types of efforts: which way to go. Hope Iv made myself clear.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Guess my signature has been updated now


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Guess my signature has been updated now


Well, even for claiming partner skills doesnt your partner need to take the ielts and also do ACS?


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Well, even for claiming partner skills doesnt your partner need to take the ielts and also do ACS?


yes, bt still i want to compare both the efforts' outcomes. For partner skills, at least I wont have to do that much effort, as much as my prospective partner would need to. lol. but on a serious note, do 65 pointers have almost 100% chances to be invited for 2611 category?


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> yes, bt still i want to compare both the efforts' outcomes. For partner skills, at least I wont have to do that much effort, as much as my prospective partner would need to. lol. but on a serious note, do 65 pointers have almost 100% chances to be invited for 2611 category?


Come on man. Passing the buck to ur partner. Good idea though. Well there is no 100 % chance. What if everyone who applies are 70 and above. Well very less possibility. But not sure by the time you claim 5 points which is minimum 2months, there is no guarantee there would be seats left. And I am confident some of this portion will be taken by 60 pointers too.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Come on man. Passing the buck to ur partner. Good idea though. Well there is no 100 % chance. What if everyone who applies are 70 and above. Well very less possibility. But not sure by the time you claim 5 points which is minimum 2months, there is no guarantee there would be seats left. And I am confident some of this portion will be taken by 60 pointers too.


Yes, u r right. bt coz of quota system only fixed number of seats shall be occupied. not many. 37 in each round. anyways, i ws just trying to compare the efforts' outcomes . Btw, its not passing the buck. its sharing and caring  Plus im a girl, so if my prospective partner, being a male, contributes something in the process, it would be good for his "man's ego" too. lol. joking. no offense intended for all male frnds here 
Guess i shd be patient and contented with my 60 points till further trend is observed; as partner skills 5 points would take toil on me too: I'll have to first search n finalize a partner. lol....So, guess, applying single would take the least effort. haha


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Yes, u r right. bt coz of quota system only fixed number of seats shall be occupied. not many. 37 in each round. anyways, i ws just trying to compare the efforts' outcomes . Btw, its not passing the buck. its sharing and caring  Plus im a girl, so if my prospective partner, being a male, contributes something in the process, it would be good for his "man's ego" too. lol. joking. no offense intended for all male frnds here
> Guess i shd be patient and contented with my 60 points till further trend is observed; as partner skills 5 points would take toil on me too: I'll have to first search n finalize a partner. lol....So, guess, applying single would take the least effort. haha


Hi Sam, 

It's come on girl. ha ha ha ha.. (just for fun). This is, undoubtedly, a good idea to search for a partner to enhance the chances of getting visa.. LOL.... Girls are always smarter than boys...

See, if you look at the trend for selecting the candidates for invitations from 5 august, 3013 onward, it may make you worried because of the introduction of new selection scheme called "pro-rata". But, i am optimistic about this due to a fact that not all candidates who were already lined up in EOI pool are holding 70 or 80 points. Most of them are falling under 65 or 60 point holders. Moreover, i don't think that many people with better scores lodge EOI beteen two rounds of selection. However, it is undeniable that having 65 points can brighten you chances of receiving invite. In addition, mor delay is expected for aspirats having 60 points.

But, for sure, everyone will be invited.

Anyway, if are looking for partner to add more chances for getting invite, i havesome recommendations.. ha ha ha ha..

All the best for your EOI to be invited. My prayers and wishes ensure your invitation.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

How many 65 pointers is here for next round invitation?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> How many 65 pointers is here for next round invitation?


I am with 65 points. Waiting for the next round.


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Yes, u r right. bt coz of quota system only fixed number of seats shall be occupied. not many. 37 in each round. anyways, i ws just trying to compare the efforts' outcomes . Btw, its not passing the buck. its sharing and caring  Plus im a girl, so if my prospective partner, being a male, contributes something in the process, it would be good for his "man's ego" too. lol. joking. no offense intended for all male frnds here
> Guess i shd be patient and contented with my 60 points till further trend is observed; as partner skills 5 points would take toil on me too: I'll have to first search n finalize a partner. lol....So, guess, applying single would take the least effort. haha


Woh.... I thought you were married already and you were trying to claim extra 5 points. Now this is a huge twist to the tale. Well take your time and look for a good match for you rather than a match for partner skilss  I know you will. 
Ya like you said, you can wait and see how this trend goes. They are not exactly going to call 37 every round. Coz the left over seats divided by the left over rounds did not give 37. I think it depends on how many 65 pointers are there.


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Yes, u r right. bt coz of quota system only fixed number of seats shall be occupied. not many. 37 in each round. anyways, i ws just trying to compare the efforts' outcomes . Btw, its not passing the buck. its sharing and caring  Plus im a girl, so if my prospective partner, being a male, contributes something in the process, it would be good for his "man's ego" too. lol. joking. no offense intended for all male frnds here
> Guess i shd be patient and contented with my 60 points till further trend is observed; as partner skills 5 points would take toil on me too: I'll have to first search n finalize a partner. lol....So, guess, applying single would take the least effort. haha


Hi there, 
Well, if one can find a partner while lodging for visa, nothing like it 

Height:6'1
Weight 85kgs
Nationality: indian
Current location:Melbourne
EOI Points:60
Subclass:189
EOI date of effect:8june
OC: Flagged
Build: slim
Edu: Masters degree
MartialStatus: Single

Does this help in getting a visa faster, guess I have to wait to find out 

Nothing personal guyz, we all have to be patient n wait out our time till we get our invite. Hoping best for everyone. Cheers!!

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

How come you haven't got an invite with July 15th eoi date and still waiting. They have called 60 pointers till may end for 2613 which is only possible after all higher pts have been invited till 5th August.... Your EOI says its 15th July is it July or August? 






roposh said:


> I am with 65 points. Waiting for the next round.[/QUOTE


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> Woh.... I thought you were married already and you were trying to claim extra 5 points. Now this is a huge twist to the tale. Well take your time and look for a good match for you rather than a match for partner skilss  I know you will.
> Ya like you said, you can wait and see how this trend goes. They are not exactly going to call 37 every round. Coz the left over seats divided by the left over rounds did not give 37. I think it depends on how many 65 pointers are there.


yes, im just gona wait til 19th August insha'Allah, and then I shall see how to look for more marks via a skilled partner or ielts  i guess the trend shall gie a good idea.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Hi there,
> Well, if one can find a partner while lodging for visa, nothing like it
> 
> Height:6'1
> ...



Yea Ishot557, it wud be like killing 2 birds with 1 stone. haha
u already in melbourne. hows the IT job market there for business/system analysts or software testers. esp. for newcomers to Australia? any idea? ive heard sydney is better?


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> It's come on girl. ha ha ha ha.. (just for fun). This is, undoubtedly, a good idea to search for a partner to enhance the chances of getting visa.. LOL.... Girls are always smarter than boys...
> 
> ...



Thanks Sathiya,

I like ur analysis. I guess having 65 points wud be still enough over having the trouble to get 70 via ielts. so lets see what i do in this egard now. *sigh* 
thanks for ur wishes. That is sweet. However, we can be clearer after the next round insha'Allah


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

Not sure been post, no invitation for 19 August 2013
just for the people on the lists:

Invitation Round on 19 August 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Other, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update Aug 15 2013

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013. 



The occupational groups affected are:

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers

2334 Electronics Engineers

2339 Other Engineering Professionals

2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

2613 Software and Applications Programmers

2633 Telecommunications Engineers 


http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/08/15/invitation-round-on-19-august-2013/


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is for 189 or 190 or both?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> This is for 189 or 190 or both?


For all visa, so my answer is both


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Not sure been post, no invitation for 19 August 2013
> just for the people on the lists:
> 
> Invitation Round on 19 August 2013
> ...



Great! More news keep coming in!
Well, I dn understand why they are working more on that. Pro Rata basis is good enough to be understood by all. then y more working? Will they be finishing pro rata now or what?
God! whats happening
n of course its for 189. 190 is closed for these 6 occupations. However, according to a reply from DIAC to a migration agent, the applications for these 6 occupations pending with states(for 190) shall also be considered on case-t- case basis. I dn understand though what's this "case-to-case" basis? Will they give more priority to 190 applications for these occupations which are referred to by the states? or will they just be lined up in the queue as normal 189 visas in the pool? any ideas anyone? 
Plz refer to the link below (as earlier given by terminator 1) for the above info about 190 visas:

Living and Working in Australia Forum With Immigration and Travel Information - View Single Post - NSW State Sponsorship Halt 5th August


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Yea Ishot557, it wud be like killing 2 birds with 1 stone. haha
> u already in melbourne. hows the IT job market there for business/system analysts or software testers. esp. for newcomers to Australia? any idea? ive heard sydney is better?


Yeah Sydney is definitely more preferred city than melbourne when it comes to IT Jobs. 
Well, most of the available jobs are contract based upto 6 months. People with experience in particular domain have better chances to acquire a job in present situation wheras graduates have to dig deeper and work 'part time' in other fields than their own.

When do you plan to arrive in Australia n in which city?

"Pastures may appear greener on the other side of fence, but grass is always green where you water it" -Anonymous


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

zeroman said:


> Not sure been post, no invitation for 19 August 2013
> just for the people on the lists:
> 
> Invitation Round on 19 August 2013
> ...


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Ishot557 said:


> Yeah Sydney is definitely more preferred city than melbourne when it comes to IT Jobs.
> Well, most of the available jobs are contract based upto 6 months. People with experience in particular domain have better chances to acquire a job in present situation wheras graduates have to dig deeper and work 'part time' in other fields than their own.
> 
> When do you plan to arrive in Australia n in which city?
> ...


Of course as soon as I get my grant insha'Allah 
Im expecting next year's March onwards insha'Allah. And city either Sydney or Melbourne. As most frnds live there. ALso, these 2 seem to be the best options in terms of IT jobs.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sumdur said:


> zeroman said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure been post, no invitation for 19 August 2013
> ...


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

anujmalhotra262 said:


> This is for 189 or 190 or both?



This is for both 189 and 190. Wow. This is news. Its getting hotter every day. I guess they are taking their time to streamline and come up with a good logic. I hope they consider 60 pointers..


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sam2905 said:


> This is for both 189 and 190. Wow. This is news. Its getting hotter every day. I guess they are taking their time to streamline and come up with a good logic. I hope they consider 60 pointers..


How is it for 190? Plz explain, as 190 has been closed for these 6 occupations. 
U mean, they'll shift all 190 applications automatically to the 189? WIthout having these applicants to re-pply for 189, by updating their EOIS, which shall eventually affect their date of EOI lodgement too?


----------



## zeroman (Jun 25, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> How is it for 190? Plz explain, as 190 has been closed for these 6 occupations.
> U mean, they'll shift all 190 applications automatically to the 189? WIthout having these applicants to re-pply for 189, by updating their EOIS, which shall eventually affect their date of EOI lodgement too?


For 190, new applicant is closed, but the people been processed they keep the applications but... the next invitation is 2nd september. Of course the 1st priority is given to people with 65 points and above. That is what I get.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Great! More news keep coming in!
> Well, I dn understand why they are working more on that. Pro Rata basis is good enough to be understood by all. then y more working? Will they be finishing pro rata now or what?
> God! whats happening
> n of course its for 189. 190 is closed for these 6 occupations. However, according to a reply from DIAC to a migration agent, the applications for these 6 occupations pending with states(for 190) shall also be considered on case-t- case basis. I dn understand though what's this "case-to-case" basis? Will they give more priority to 190 applications for these occupations which are referred to by the states? or will they just be lined up in the queue as normal 189 visas in the pool? any ideas anyone?
> ...


Hi Ausindia,

See, as far as states are coming into picture, case by case means, staes are still able to sponsor candidates but only who hold better scores. I means, people with 55 points thinking to get 5 points from a state may need to wait for so long and others having scores like 65, 70 etc if apply for state sponsorship, will be awarded the same. But, again, their sponsorship will be cross verified and considered by DIAC for getting invites. This selection of candidates is based on their points, experience, IELTS scores etc. Hence, the ultimate thing is that states are restricted to pick the candidates and so this number will be drastically reduced for those 6 occupations.

As a result, the priority to state sponsored candidates may become equal to that of 189 candidates to some extent. Anyway, let's hope for the best.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> sumdur said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, and what I still dont understand is, if Pro Rata HAS already been decided for these 6 occupations, then y blocking for this coming round? Any ideas anyone?
> ...


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> AusIndia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ausindia,
> ...


----------



## anhalim (Jul 15, 2013)

guys, i think it's worth updating below sheet, it will make us understand pool trend better.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AivbEyBbBwILdGMxV1pfNHBjbmlZbWp5bHl6R3ctWnc#gid=7


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

The purpose of SkillSelect is to match the best qualified applicants to the number of skilled visas available. In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to below reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013. 

*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

In the first month of the 2013-14 program year, a significant proportion of available places were again used up for these six occupational groups and it was determined that the ceilings would again be met, but even earlier than in the previous program year. 

Based on the high numbers of Expressions of Interest (EOIs) being submitted for these occupational groups, the decision was therefore made to move to a pro rata allocation of the remaining places to allow limited numbers of the most highly skilled workers in these occupations to apply for a visa throughout 2013-14.

There is no change in the total number of places available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings. However, the allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that highly skilled migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are not prevented from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year. 

This change has no impact on the number of places available for these occupational groups but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website. 
*
Link: * DIAC clarify the closure of some computing and engineering occupations | Iscah


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

diac updated this news just at 5pm friday before the next round..grrr


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

icriding said:


> The purpose of SkillSelect is to match the best qualified applicants to the number of skilled visas available. In 2012-13, the six occupational groups referred to below reached their occupational ceilings which meant no intending migrants in these occupations could be nominated or invited to apply for a visa until the ceilings were reset on 1 July 2013.
> 
> *The occupational groups affected are:*
> 
> ...



Yes, this news is dtd 5th Aug, I think the 19th Aug No allocations for 6 occupation might be the result of 


Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website. 

Will 60 pointers be invited??

sumdur
ACS : 23 May, IELTS: 7 Overall (8 Jun), 261313 EOI submission: 17 July, 60 points, EOI Invitation : ??


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Yes, this news is dtd 5th Aug, I think the 19th Aug No allocations for 6 occupation might be the result of
> 
> 
> Under these arrangements, the points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year and these figures will be included in the regular SkillSelect invitation round report published on the department’s website.
> ...


*
Hello sumdur,*

Please note that there will be no invitations issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013. The department is currently working on arrangements for the allocation of the remaining places for these occupations and we expect to be able to issue invitations for these occupations in the next invitation round on 2 September 2013.

*The occupational groups affected are:*

2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers
2334 Electronics Engineers
2339 Other Engineering Professionals
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
2613 Software and Applications Programmers
2633 Telecommunications Engineers

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the remainder of the program year. If the decision to implement pro rata allocations had not been made, the available places for these occupations would have been fully exhausted well before the end of 2013-14.

However, it should be noted that employers are still able to directly sponsor skilled workers in these occupations to fill specific skills shortages as employer sponsored visas are not subject to occupational ceilings.

*The points scores and the visa dates of effect cut-offs for these occupations in the 5 August 2013 invitation round were as follows:*

Occupation ID Description Points Score Visa date of effect
2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers 65 2013-07-22 23:00:00.310
2334 Electronics Engineers 60 2013-05-26 18:01:16.580
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-25 07:41:35.940
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 65 2013-07-20 15:30:50.177
2613 Software and Applications Programmers 60 2013-05-28 00:00:49.197
2633 Telecommunications Engineering Professionals 65 2013-07-2600:42:26.267

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application.* 
*
Icriding*


----------



## gualberto1221 (Jul 18, 2013)

here's my query ,since ICT occupation is already exhausted ,I am going to have a plan B. Here's my scenario:

I have two qualification which are:
2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers - Got it in my homecountry
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts -I got my qualification in Australia

can I claim points for australian study requirement eventhough my nominated occupation is 2335 Industrial.....

please i need your kind reply.thanks


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, If you have studied 2 years in Australia then you can claim that point no matter which occupation you are nominating in SOL.





gualberto1221 said:


> here's my query ,since ICT occupation is already exhausted ,I am going to have a plan B. Here's my scenario:
> 
> I have two qualification which are:
> 2335 Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers - Got it in my homecountry
> ...


----------



## gualberto1221 (Jul 18, 2013)

sudeep22 said:


> Yes, If you have studied 2 years in Australia then you can claim that point no matter which occupation you are nominating in SOL.


heeps of thanks sudeep.I have another question? can i submit 2 EOI?I already lodged my EOI for systems analyst ,since, it is uncertain to get invited with that occupation because of the current issue. Can I submit another EOI for industrial engineering occupation?


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

No I think you are allowed only one valid EOI at a time if your other occupation has good chances and spot available I think you should go for it as ICT is under the radar and other professions have very good chmaces with EOI being invited within few days of lodgement...hope that helps..Gluck 







gualberto1221 said:


> heeps of thanks sudeep.I have another question? can i submit 2 EOI?I already lodged my EOI for systems analyst ,since, it is uncertain to get invited with that occupation because of the current issue. Can I submit another EOI for industrial engineering occupation?


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear icriding,

Thanks for reply. Yes, there will be no invitation round for 2613 and other 5 occupation on 19th Aug.

Does that means that slowly 60's chances are weeding out? In next round of 2nd sept there will be large accumulation of 65+ as they are also pending onwards 8-7-2013.

As per current information, pro-rata allocations will issue 173 invitation (3467/20) on 2nd Sept, considering heavy rush of 65+, there will be less chance of 60's to move onward of 28-5-2013.

The DIAC notice Dtd 5/8/2013 itself says that "points score and date of EOI submission cut-off dates for these occupational groups are expected to increase over the course of the program year" 

Am I correct in my understanding or is there any other possibility, such as increase of ceilings for these occupation itself.

May be senior expat in this forum will be guide us if such "increase of ceiling" had happened in the past.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear icriding,
> 
> Thanks for reply. Yes, there will be no invitation round for 2613 and other 5 occupation on 19th Aug.
> 
> ...


_"There is *no change in the total number of places available* for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings."_

Source : http://www.iscah.com/diac-clarify-the-closure-of-some-computing-and-engineering-occupations/

I don't think they will increase the ceiling :/


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear icriding,
> 
> Thanks for reply. Yes, there will be no invitation round for 2613 and other 5 occupation on 19th Aug.
> 
> ...


*
Hello sumdur ,
*
At this point, the DIAC does not appear to be moving towards "increasing the occupation ceilings" of these six occupational groups. Perhaps they will be increased in next program year. 

As mentioned earlier, this change has *no impact on the total number of places* available for these six occupational groups under their occupational ceilings but it will allow places to be released throughout 2013-14, with a focus on ensuring the most highly skilled migrants can still apply for a visa, instead of having all places exhausted early in the program year.

The allocation of places will be spread out to ensure that *highly skilled *migrants who submit EOIs later in the program year are *not prevented *from applying by lower quality applicants taking all available places earlier in the program year.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

icriding said:


> *
> Hello sumdur ,
> *
> At this point, the DIAC does not appear to be moving towards "increasing the occupation ceilings" of these six occupational groups. Perhaps they will be increased in next program year.
> ...


Whats you opinion on increasing 10 points by claiming IELTS 7 or 7+ (for those who filed SS to claim 5 points) and file EOI under 189 ?

Mine present points are 55 and ILETS score is 6.5 

Should i book my IELTS exam or not ?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Whats you opinion on increasing 10 points by claiming IELTS 7 or 7+ (for those who filed SS to claim 5 points) and file EOI under 189 ?
> 
> Mine present points are 55 and ILETS score is 6.5
> 
> Should i book my IELTS exam or not ?


*Hello About2013,*

On the 5 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. Therefore it will *not be possible for the State Governments to nominate any applicants from these occupations and no further applications will be accepted.*

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the following six occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a *pro rata* basis in each* twice monthly* invitation round over the remainder of the program year. Please note that there will be *no invitations* issued for the following occupations in the upcoming invitation round on 19 August 2013.

*The occupational groups affected are:*

Chemical and Materials Engineers
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Electronics Engineers
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals
Other Engineering Professional
Software and Applications Programmers.

In my opinion, improving your points score by means of a Higher IELTS score is a good option to consider.

All the best!
*
Cheers

Icriding*


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> sathiyaseelan said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, and may be they doing this to increase the quota for these occupations too  You never know that. AFterall, so many occupations on the SOL are almost empty, and are not expected to be filled in completely throughout the year. So may be, they increase quota here
> ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear All,

i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.

When can i update my EOI to get additional 5 points for claiming 5 years work experience?

My work experience is given below.

Employer: Huawei telecommunications India Pvt. Ltd, 
Tenure: 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009

Employer: Kelly services India Pvt. ltd
Tenure: 01/09/2009 to 11/12/2010

Employer: Secure energy services India Pvt. Ltd
Tenure: 13/12/2010 to present

i have a gap of 1 day that is Sunday falling between Kelly services India Pvt. Ltd and Secure energy services (my current employer). In other words I relieved Kelly services on 11th December, 2010 (Saturday) and joined Secure on 13/12/2010 (Monday).

on which date, i will complete my 5 years of experience? Is it 31/08/2013 or 01/09/2013 or 02/09/2013?

Looking forward to hear from you,

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


Did ACS accept your experience from 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009 as valid experience?


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> i have a query to which i hope i will get clarification from you.
> 
> ...


From what I understand your experience is counted as given by ACS. So if ACS has assessed 4 years say a year ago and I want to get the year counted as well then I need to reapply for ACS. Case Officer can very easily reject whatever experience has been mentioned out of ACS and may lead to cancellation of invitation and loss of visa fee.
If somebody has any idea on showing more experience then what ACS suggested please share your thoughts.

Thanks,
Raj


----------



## babytux (Aug 22, 2013)

*Software Engineer 261313 vs Web Developer 261212*

Hi All,

I've been following these forums with great interest for a while. I am a SE who is thinking of applying for skilled migration. I got this question i want to ask you guys. Here goes.

With the recent developments regarding 261313 and related occupations i was wondering whether anyone of you have considered applying under an alternate occupation like Web Developer 261212?

I am aware that Software Engineer 261313 is in SOL and Web Developer 261212 in COSL. However if you are aiming for state sponsorship anyway why not try to go for 261212? Because AFAIK there are no restrictions for state sponsorship of applications for Web Developer 261212.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sam2905 said:


> Did ACS accept your experience from 01/09/2008 to 31/08/2009 as valid experience?


Hi Sam and Rajat,

Actually, i have got skills assessment from Engineers australiaand not from ACS. As far as EA is concerned, wor experience will automatically be added. I man, the skills evaluation has no expiry date, i guess.

So, all 5 years wll be accepted. Could you please let me know whether i need to update work experience to 5 years at about 7 pm on 31/08/2013 or it will be automatically updated in EOI?

Wrm reards,
Sathiya


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> From what I understand your experience is counted as given by ACS. So if ACS has assessed 4 years say a year ago and I want to get the year counted as well then I need to reapply for ACS. Case Officer can very easily reject whatever experience has been mentioned out of ACS and may lead to cancellation of invitation and loss of visa fee.
> If somebody has any idea on showing more experience then what ACS suggested please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,
> Raj


*
Hello Raj,*

*All Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’.*

This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of Criteria

*Link:* http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0016/7324/Summary-of-Criteria.pdf

*Some examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include:*

• The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience.

• For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier.

• For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period.

If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification.

If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date.

*Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment. 
*
Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*Chances of Invitation of 60 points*

Hi All,

I understand it is all just speculation and anybody's analysis is as good as anybody else's. But I just want to know what your take is on this.
So here goes. This is about job code 2613 and 189 visa. From this forum we have learned that:-
there are 4800 total seats. 
1333 invitations are already out. 3467 remaining.
1546 EOI in queue as on Aug 5th. (All have to be 60 points as all 65 pointers got invitation).
Last 60 point EOI invited from May 28th.
So we can roughly assume 773 60 point EOI for June and July (splitting evenly).
If invitations are prorated than 347 invitations per month would be given out.

Now my EOI of 60 points was submitted on June 30. So I will assume I am the last one of 773 60 pointers in June. In September and October DIAC will invite 694 EOI for ANZSCO 2613. Some of them would be 60 plus point holders but not very many i think. So I am hoping to get an invitation in Nov with 60 points (1041 invitations by November) even if till then there are 268 60+ points EOI.

Do you guys think this is a realistic analysis and not overly optimistic. I think 60 pointers still have some hope.

Please advice,
Thanks,
Raj


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I understand it is all just speculation and anybody's analysis is as good as anybody else's. But I just want to know what your take is on this.
> So here goes. This is about job code 2613 and 189 visa. From this forum we have learned that:-
> ...



Dear Raj,

Even I have arrived at the same logic.... I have applied on June 27th and expecting an invite by November 1st or latest by 2nd invite... ... Lets keep fingers crossed...

All the best!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Dear Raj,
> 
> Even I have arrived at the same logic.... I have applied on June 27th and expecting an invite by November 1st or latest by 2nd invite... ... Lets keep fingers crossed...
> 
> All the best!


Hi Raj and Nandini,

I do agree with your stance. However, i hope that the number of 60 point holders invited will be increased very gradually in the upcoming months. Also, i believe that in later months of this program year, this number will witness a huge increase. 

But, one more thing what i prognosticate is that in upcoming months, invitations will be sent monthly basis and not on fortnight basis. So, the waiting time for 60 pointers is more than what we expect. Despite everything, everyone will be invited definitely.

I pray god issue invitations to all (including me. ha ha ha)

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I understand it is all just speculation and anybody's analysis is as good as anybody else's. But I just want to know what your take is on this.
> So here goes. This is about job code 2613 and 189 visa. From this forum we have learned that:-
> ...


Dear Raj,

There is a small error in your presumptions. All 65 pointers till 5thAug are not invited. I have seen 65 pointeres 8th July onward waiting for invitation in this forum.

That means slots for 60 pointers will be further less. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Regards,
sumdur

261313 ACS : 23 May, IELTS: 7+ in-all (8 Jun), 261313 EOI submission: 17 July, 60 points, EOI Invitation : :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear Raj,
> 
> There is a small error in your presumptions. All 65 pointers till 5thAug are not invited. I have seen 65 pointeres 8th July onward waiting for invitation in this forum.
> 
> ...


Dear sumdur,

I doubt... Pls confirm if they are for 190 subclass... As far as I know, 60 points from May 28th are waiting and 65 pointers from Aug 5th are waiting as there was no invitation round on Aug 19th. 

Please confirm.


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Dear sumdur,
> 
> I doubt... Pls confirm if they are for 190 subclass... As far as I know, 60 points from May 28th are waiting and 65 pointers from Aug 5th are waiting as there was no invitation round on Aug 19th.
> 
> Please confirm.


Dear nandini,

In 5th of Aug report 8th July 2013 is Visa date of effect for subclass 189. (please refer the report on SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results) 
That means on 5th Aug EOI applicant between 8th July to 5th Aug of any occupation didnt received the invitation.

5 August 2013
Visa Subclass	Points Score	Visa date of effect
*Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8/07/2013 12:01:05 AM*
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	60	5/08/2013 12:01:06 AM

I couldnt locate the person on expact forum 65 pointers.

Please make me understand the meaning of above red highlighted.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

sumdur said:


> Dear nandini,
> 
> In 5th of Aug report 8th July 2013 is Visa date of effect for subclass 189. (please refer the report on SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results)
> That means on 5th Aug EOI applicant between 8th July to 5th Aug of any occupation didnt received the invitation.
> ...


Dear sumdur,

*Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8/07/2013 12:01:05 AM* means that, 60 point holders upto 8th july have been picked. This report includes all the occupations including 2613 and other 6 golden occupations. But, if you see 
SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results

It clearly states that 60 point holders till May 28th have been picked. 

I agree that, no where, how many 65 point holders have been picked is mentioned. But, the trend is that, 65 will get picked and then 60.... Since 5th Aug picked 60 points, upto 5th Aug, 65 points should ahve been picked... 

Hope this helps...


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Dear sumdur,
> 
> *Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8/07/2013 12:01:05 AM* means that, 60 point holders upto 8th july have been picked. This report includes all the occupations including 2613 and other 6 golden occupations. But, if you see
> SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 5 August 2013 Results
> ...


Dear Nandini,

Thanks for your explanation.

My understanding of 5th Aug result is that subclass 189 "visa date of effect -8th July" means Nobody beyond the said date were invited.

That means even for Golden 6 occupation all the pointers beyond 8th July are also waiting (and 60 pointers beyond 28th May for 2613 are waiting) This is the current pending situation for 2nd Sept round.

I am in the same boat as you, just trying to understand real chances of getting the invite as I submitted EOI on 17th July.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## 8rash (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi All,

Any news or idea on the invitation round for 2nd Sept. Is DIAC going to issue invitations cumulatively for the last round also for the pro rata occupations? 
I mean is DIAC going to give last rounds invitation + this rounds invitation this time? (30 + 30 ). Can we expect around 60 invitations this time?


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

sumdur said:


> Dear Nandini,
> 
> Thanks for your explanation.
> 
> ...


Hi Sumdur,

*Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8/07/2013 12:01:05 AM*
means
EXCEPT for 6 golden occupations the last person invited for 189 had 60 points and filed his EOI on 08/07/2013 at 12:01:05 AM.
This also means that except for the 6 occupations there are no 65 pointers left till August 5th (as they had to pick 60 pointers) and no 60 pointers left till 8/07/2013 12:01:05 AM.

Similarly if we talk about 2613 job code:-
*2613	Software and Applications Programmers	60	2013-05-28
00:00:49.197*
means
the last person invited for 189 had 60 points and filed his EOI on 2013/05/28 at 00:00:49.197.
This also means there are no 65 pointers left till August 5th (as they had to pick 60 pointers) and no 60 pointers left till 2013/05/28 at 00:00:49.197.

So we are looking at a queue of 65 pointers after Aug 5th and 60 pointers after 2013/05/28 at 00:00:49.197.

Hope this helps.

Rajat


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Sumdur,
> 
> *Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8/07/2013 12:01:05 AM*
> means
> ...



Hello Rajat,

I liked your analysis, however, one point that I am skeptical about your analysis is, 65 pointers until August 5th are picked. How do you say that ? It indicates to me that, within the cut off date, all with higher points will be certainly invited irrespective of total points one have, rank in EOI, including those who have just placed the EOI on Sunday night 11.59 PM Melbourne time (Where they would get an invite in one minute) ?

Is this how the system is programmed now ? (As invitation sending is all automatic process).

And, is it possible to predict how many 60 pointers since May 28th will be there in queue as on date for 189 on 2613 ? (I know, we do not have data of all EOI applicants throughout the world.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello Rajat,
> 
> I liked your analysis, however, one point that I am skeptical about your analysis is, 65 pointers until August 5th are picked. How do you say that ? It indicates to me that, within the cut off date, all with higher points will be certainly invited irrespective of total points one have, rank in EOI, including those who have just placed the EOI on Sunday night 11.59 PM Melbourne time (Where they would get an invite in one minute) ?
> 
> ...


Order of selection/priority for 189 eoi:

1. Job code in demand(critical/high/medium/low)
2. Then the scores(high to low) 
3. If the scores are tied, then the date of lodging the valid EOI comes into play

First it will select critical jobs, then it'll find all the EOIs under these jobs, then it wil start sending invites in the order of scores. If the scores are tied, then it will consider EOI date. 

Secondly, it moves to high demand jobs, same process continues.. 


The classification of jobs as critical, high, medium demand is always worked upon.. It's not constant throughout the year.. 

To answer your question, there's a possibility to get invite even if you submit your EOI on Sunday night 11.59 pm based on the above details.. 

Thanks.. Cheers..


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Sumdur,
> 
> *Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	60	8/07/2013 12:01:05 AM*
> means
> ...


Dear Rajat,

Thanks for your explanation.

In other words, subclass 189 applicant 65+ pointer (any occupation) do not need to wait as they get invitation in very next list.

As you said "So we are looking at a queue of 65 pointers after Aug 5th and 60 pointers after 2013/05/28 at 00:00:49.197."


I am happy to know this analysis.

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

divyap said:


> Order of selection/priority for 189 eoi:
> 
> 1. Job code in demand(critical/high/medium/low)
> 2. Then the scores(high to low)
> ...


Thanks Divya. However, tell me, how they differentiate the four categories of ICT SE (SE, DP, AP and Test Engineer). Atleast first three looks more or less same not only in India but also in Australia. How they will prioritize these three different codes ? 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear all,

A new update on 2nd September, 2013 invitation round in skillselect's website.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013
Announcement, Newsflash, Quick reference for skilled workers, System Update
Aug
29
2013

We have continued to receive high numbers of EOIs from people in the following six occupations:

· 2331 Chemical and Materials Engineers;
· 2334 Electronics Engineers;
· 2339 Other Engineering Professionals;
· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts:
· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers; and
· 2633 Telecommunications Engineers.
Due to this high level of demand, there will be limitations on the number of invitations issued for the remainder of the 2013-14 program year.

From 2 September 2013, half of the remaining places will be allocated for state or territory government nominations and the other half will be allocated for the invitation rounds for Skilled Independent and Skilled Regional (Provisional). These arrangements will be reviewed and we will advise if there is to be any change in the future.

Allocations for six occupations from 2 September 2013 » SkillSelect Support

DIAC is so cruel to give us many more headaches.

Still hoping for positive outcomes.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Dear friends,

I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making may points 65.

I don't know whether i should be happy about it following new rule. Else, it would have been great for me if the case is prorata selection scheme.

But, it said that if you are going through hel, keep going and enjoy your riding.
Only few more hours are there for invitation round. 

Keeping my chin up!

All the best to all my friends as well.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received an email from skillselect last night stating that my work experience hss been completing 5 years and as a result, 5 more points have been added to my store making may points 65.
> 
> ...




Hey, y u said, u not sure whether to be glad under new rules?
An increase of points is definitely a plus. Then whats the problem under new rules btw?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Hey, y u said, u not sure whether to be glad under new rules?
> An increase of points is definitely a plus. Then whats the problem under new rules btw?


Hi Ausindia,

For sure, increment in point score is good. But, the time i achieved it is not goo. See, from 2nd Sepet, 2013, 50% remaining seats will be distributed to 190 visa. As i applied under 189 visa, the no. of invitations per round for my occupation (2633-telecom engg) has been reduced to 4 now from 9 a month ago. I mean, in past, without the implementation of 50-50 allocation for 190 and 189/489, there were 9 top candiates have been invited in each slection round until 5th august, 2013. But, now, only 4 top scorng candidates will beinvited evey round uner 189 visa.

I personally know 1 or 2 aspirants holding 70 or above points who are waiting for invites this round. So, my chances are reduced as far as this round is concerned. If i would have got 65 points, in last month itself, i have received invite.

But, i have edge over other applicants with 60 points and the upcoming people wth 65 points under my occupation.

That's why i mentioned that i don't know whether i am glad or not. Nevertheless, i may get invitation on tonight itself if everything goes on right track.

Still, hoping for that golden moment.

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## sudeep22 (Mar 26, 2013)

did anyone get the invitation yesterday??








sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Ausindia,
> 
> For sure, increment in point score is good. But, the time i achieved it is not goo. See, from 2nd Sepet, 2013, 50% remaining seats will be distributed to 190 visa. As i applied under 189 visa, the no. of invitations per round for my occupation (2633-telecom engg) has been reduced to 4 now from 9 a month ago. I mean, in past, without the implementation of 50-50 allocation for 190 and 189/489, there were 9 top candiates have been invited in each slection round until 5th august, 2013. But, now, only 4 top scorng candidates will beinvited evey round uner 189 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## CassieC (Sep 1, 2013)

I got an invitation for 189 - fyi my occupation is solicitor and i have 65 pts. I lodged my EOI last Thursday. HTH


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi Ausindia,
> 
> For sure, increment in point score is good. But, the time i achieved it is not goo. See, from 2nd Sepet, 2013, 50% remaining seats will be distributed to 190 visa. As i applied under 189 visa, the no. of invitations per round for my occupation (2633-telecom engg) has been reduced to 4 now from 9 a month ago. I mean, in past, without the implementation of 50-50 allocation for 190 and 189/489, there were 9 top candiates have been invited in each slection round until 5th august, 2013. But, now, only 4 top scorng candidates will beinvited evey round uner 189 visa.
> 
> ...




Ok, that I understand, but still, as you have increased your score, so even if u dont get an invite this time, u have bright chances of getting after few more rounds. So I guess u should still be glad


----------



## yaarhoreen (Mar 18, 2013)

Seniors..Were there any invites for 60/65 pointers in 2nd september round for 2613 for Visa 189..

I'm not able to update signatures yet.
My Milestones are:
IELTS 25th May: 7 Overall. ACS: 9th Aug. EOI for 189: 11th Aug (65 points) in 261313


----------



## guocongwudi (Nov 18, 2012)

yaarhoreen said:


> Seniors..Were there any invites for 60/65 pointers in 2nd september round for 2613 for Visa 189..
> 
> I'm not able to update signatures yet.
> My Milestones are:
> IELTS 25th May: 7 Overall. ACS: 9th Aug. EOI for 189: 11th Aug (65 points) in 261313


just wait two more days to see the report


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AusIndia said:


> Ok, that I understand, but still, as you have increased your score, so even if u dont get an invite this time, u have bright chances of getting after few more rounds. So I guess u should still be glad


Dear Ausindia,

Thanks for your wishes. Yes, i do agree with you. Hope for the invitation in next round or within october.

Wish you the same,

Sathiya


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Dear Ausindia,
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. Yes, i do agree with you. Hope for the invitation in next round or within october.
> 
> ...


Hi friends,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Invitation results for16 september are out and here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## multiple_visa_holder (Jul 11, 2012)

*please help*

Dear All,

Any one got invite who has old ACS letter? I would like to know the experience if the points were reduced by CO? I've an old ACS letter. Just worried if EOI might get rejected for reduced points.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

multiple_visa_holder said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Any one got invite who has old ACS letter? I would like to know the experience if the points were reduced by CO? I've an old ACS letter. Just worried if EOI might get rejected for reduced points.


I got invited in last round and have old ACS letter. However I was a few months shy of 8 years and now I am beyond 8. So I was in 5-8 year range and if CO reduces 2 years my point score would not be affected.

Also I believe CO would consider the ACS letter for two years so you should be okay.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## sathish#nsw (Jul 18, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> I got invited in last round and have old ACS letter. However I was a few months shy of 8 years and now I am beyond 8. So I was in 5-8 year range and if CO reduces 2 years my point score would not be affected.
> 
> Also I believe CO would consider the ACS letter for two years so you should be okay.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajat.tiwari,

What is your point score?

regads,

sathish


----------



## Juancho (Nov 1, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> I got invited in last round and have old ACS letter. However I was a few months shy of 8 years and now I am beyond 8. So I was in 5-8 year range and if CO reduces 2 years my point score would not be affected.
> 
> Also I believe CO would consider the ACS letter for two years so you should be okay.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,
Congratulations once again for getting the invitation. Can you please tell us how many points did you have ? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Juancho said:


> Hi buddy,
> Congratulations once again for getting the invitation. Can you please tell us how many points did you have ?
> Thanks in advance


Thanks Juancho,

I had 60 points (updated signature as well) and eoi was updated midnight of Jun 29 and Jun 30 as I reached age milestone. Before Jun 30 I had 65 points. 
If my birthday would have been on July 2 I would have got invited on July 1 itself as my friend got invited then with eoi date of Jun 27 and 65 points. 
Some timing eh 
So 60 pointers till Jun are cleared now. 

Rajat


----------

